# A Pink Pitdoodles for sell



## tonios

I'm starting my own breed of the dogs....$15,000 to celebrities 1st then knock them down to $6000 to $7000 to the general public.
Hurry Hurry Don't wait!

waiting list is now open.
we got mini Pink Pitdoodles, standard Pitdoodles and Large Pitdoodles 

but WAIT! if you act now for $19.95 I'll hang papers for you 

SO ACT NOW!!!

REMEMBER its a Pit, its a Poodle, its Pink!...call it whatever the F--k! you want..... that's the beauty of it.

(I saw an ad for a pitdoodle, I swear to god!!! I thought this would be funny)


----------



## American_Pit13

Find an original hunting poodle and a game pit and that would be one savage dog. Even in pink.


----------



## Hirihat

I'm waiting until we can cross a labradoodle with a pit/chi mix!! LOL


----------



## tonios

You think us APBT are piss about the the bullies? Those Poor Poodle people got it worst... every dog alive today is being bred to the poodle... HOLY SH!T!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

YES! Finally a new breed that both the husband AND the wife will agree about! LMAO


----------



## Lost_Kaus89

Eww that just does not sound right I remember watching Dog Whisperer and these people had an Pit Australian Shepard mix thats just not a good combo.


----------



## American_Pit13

tonios said:


> You think us APBT are piss about the the bullies? Those Poor Poodle people got it worst... every dog alive today is being bred to the poodle... HOLY SH!T!


Seriously I have thought about this alot! lol

All the snoodles, and labradoodles and what not, half the time I see them for more than the registered purebreds! I wounder, how the breeders of those purebreds feel about this. The only difference tho is those dogs have always admitted to being a cross and given there own "breed" name. They never tried to us the labradoodle as a registered Labrador.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

american_pit13 said:


> Seriously I have thought about this alot! lol
> 
> All the snoodles, and labradoodles and what not, half the time I see them for more than the registered purebreds! I wounder, how the breeders of those purebreds feel about this. The only difference tho is those dogs have always admitted to being a cross and given there own "breed" name. They never tried to us the labradoodle as a registered Labrador.


Eh, a girl down the road from me started moving dogs for a puppy mill a while back. She was selling registered Pikachi's, labradoodles, Pikapoms... all came with CKC papers.


----------



## tonios

american_pit13 said:


> Seriously I have thought about this alot! lol
> 
> All the snoodles, and labradoodles and what not, half the time I see them for more than the registered purebreds! I wounder, how the breeders of those purebreds feel about this. The only difference tho is those dogs have always admitted to being a cross and given there own "breed" name. They never tried to us the labradoodle as a registered Labrador.


That's the point!


----------



## American_Pit13

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Eh, a girl down the road from me started moving dogs for a puppy mill a while back. She was selling registered Pikachi's, labradoodles, Pikapoms... all came with CKC papers.


Thats what the CKC is there for! lmao Nothin like the CKC for byb's


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

I didn't know this... I know the CKC will register anything as any kind of breed, but the papers actually said "Pika-chi"


----------



## Sadie's Dad

I know someone that has a Weiner dog and a beagle mix. I called it a beiner dog. Could be a fad in mexico LOL


----------



## reddoggy

Sadie's Dad said:


> I know someone that has a Weiner dog and a beagle mix. I called it a beiner dog. Could be a fad in mexico LOL


You know...... Politically incorrect dude, that's all I'm going to say here. There was a guy that said alot of that kinda crap here and didn't last too long.


----------



## buzhunter

politically incorrect, lol...


----------



## reddoggy

Buz, don't make me make my big brother kick your big brothers ass! LMAO.


----------



## buzhunter

Oh no you di-int.


----------



## tonios

Sadie's Dad said:


> I know someone that has a Weiner dog and a beagle mix. I called it a beiner dog. Could be a fad in mexico LOL


I'm a Latino (Puerto Rican) that doesn't bother me But a mexican may take offense to that.....Even if it was a Puerto Rican thing, I can take a joke besides we all carry switchblades....lol

Sadie's Dad I love you man!


----------



## rollincoal

tonios said:


> I'm a Latino (Puerto Rican) that doesn't bother me But a mexican may take offense to that.....Even if it was a Puerto Rican thing, I can take a joke besides we all carry switchblades....lol
> 
> Sadie's Dad I love you man!


haha i love it puerto ricans are f'in histerical


----------



## Sadie's Dad

reddoggy said:


> You know...... Politically incorrect dude, that's all I'm going to say here. There was a guy that said alot of that kinda crap here and didn't last too long.


How do you figure I am half Mexican so maybe it was half Politically Incorrect. I was not trying to offend anybody I am sorry that it bothered you.:thumbsup:


tonios said:


> I'm a Latino (Puerto Rican) that doesn't bother me But a mexican may take offense to that.....Even if it was a Puerto Rican thing, I can take a joke besides we all carry switchblades....lol
> 
> Sadie's Dad I love you man!


Thanks Tonios I thought it was funny too. Guess you can't please everyone.


----------



## MISSAPBT

" i have a pitbull x poodle, it's not much of a guard dog but its a vicious gossip" Hahahaa


----------



## tonios

MISSAPBT said:


> " i have a pitbull x poodle, it's not much of a guard dog but its a vicious gossip" Hahahaa


 funny!:rofl:


----------

